# Paunsaugunt Cactus Buck Hunt



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping someone who know's this area can give me an idea on a couple of things for this unit.

My dad decided to put all of his LE deer points onto this hunt and drew. Neither of us are familiar with this unit. We plan on scouting there this summer but not sure that'll help in reference to the migration I suspect occurs in October.

Is anyone familiar with the deer migration in the Pauns come November? I am guessing it could really depend on how much snow has fallen. If we've had an early start to winter, where would we want to be? Are there that many cactus bucks on the unit? This could be really interesting... 

I am excited to help him on this hunt. The thought of being on the Pauns during the deer rut should be pretty cool. Just hoping he didn't make a huge mistake putting all of his points onto this hunt. 

Being that I drew nothing this year, all my focus is on this hunt along with my sons general hunts!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Those deer migrate regardless of the amount of snow fall that time of year. Unless you are just trying to learn the road system, scouting would pretty much be a waste. I'd contact the biologist, and talk to him about areas he sees them pretty regular that time of year and ask if he as any other advice or suggestions. Then I'd try to go down a few days before the season starts and then start your scouting. But even then, with my experience with migration hunts, one day could look like a ghost town and then next morning could be packed with animals


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Those deer are going to migrate whether there is snow or not. I can imagine it’s going to be a super cool experience to be there in the rut, and a frustrating one looking over awesome bucks while waiting for one that qualifies for the tag. But man, there are worse places to spend your time for sure! I’ll shoot you a PM.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

For the Pauns guides volunteer to help out with the Management bucks. Not sure if they will help with Cactus or not.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/managementBuck/ManagementBuckOrientationInfo.pdf

That has all the volunteers. Wouldn't hurt to send each an email saying you saw them on the management orientation and were wondering if they would help or had advice for the Cactus bucks.

Scouting is great to know the roads, area, and honestly - meet the locals. Some people (me) love to see others successful. Areas like that have a lot of people who love wildlife, love the unit, and are typically really friendly.

I wish you well!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

PM Sending...…………….


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

I'll definitely be in touch with the biologist and look into those guides for this particular hunt. 

I've never seen a cactus buck on hoof. I am wondering how many they could possibly have down there to qualify to have a full blown hunt down there for them.

Thanks!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

There is actually quite a few cactus bucks on the Pauns, I see a few every summer...haven't seen a big one recently however. Unfortunately where I see them during the summer is NOT where they will be for your hunt. Get south in the Sands and East of Kanab up Johnson Canyon/Nephi pasture area. Good luck should be fun.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

muleymadness said:


> Get south in the Sands ...


I'd probably avoid the Sands. No point in scouting on the Zion unit....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I'd probably avoid the Sands. No point in scouting on the Zion unit....


You're thinking of the wrong sands.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i would definitely focus on the johnson canyon/ nephi pasture area at that time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You're thinking of the wrong sands.


No. I'm thinking of the right Sands. The rest of you are talking about the wrong Sands!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s actually a fair point. I should have said “different sands.”


----------

